# Mongoose



## Shawn Michael (Aug 23, 2019)

I got this bike from my in law's that belonged to my brother in law. I think it's a 1986 or 1987 Mongoose that was made in  Tiawan, serial number is M6-J5936. 
I know nothing about bmx bikes, but think this may be pretty original and desirable.  
Any help with its value would be appreciated. 
Thanks, Shawn M.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 24, 2019)

Not sure on value but does look pretty original and complete. That would be beautiful cleaned up. Nice find!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 24, 2019)

dave429 said:


> Not sure on value but does look pretty original and complete. That would be beautiful cleaned up. Nice find!



Thanks! It is all original, just not my thing. From what others have told me $350 seems to be a fair market value. I would be happy to trade it for an old mens tanker.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah, that sounds like a fair price. Good luck with it!


----------



## mongeese (Aug 24, 2019)

It is a Decade with missing parts and missing decals- if original paint it is a good color.


----------

